# ADGA Nigerian Buck Service Wanted



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

*ADGA Nigerian Buck Service Wanted Western WA*

Hi I'm brand new to the forum 

I recently purchased 2 Nigerian does I'm hoping to have bred this fall so I can have milk from them next year. Being new to goats and only having 2 does it doesn't seem practical to own a buck but I'm having trouble finding anyone who offers breeding services. I'm not picky about color, most important is a quality buck with good conformation & milking bloodlines that's not too far from Olympia WA and CAE, CL, and Johnes tested negative.

Just thought I'd put it out there if there is anyone with a buck available for breeding or any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to The Goat Spot! It can certainly be a challenge to find a good buck.

You can check our our breeders directory by state. Maybe you'll run into someone: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f199/breeder-listing-state-101133/


----------



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Welcome to The Goat Spot! It can certainly be a challenge to find a good buck.
> 
> You can check our our breeders directory by state. Maybe you'll run into someone: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f199/breeder-listing-state-101133/


Yes, I had no idea it would be such a challenge! I'm learning a lot and certainly understand why many herds are closed, just makes it hard for someone like me who only plans to keep 2 or 3 goats. Thank you for the link to the directory Woodhavenfarm, I'll check it out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could also go to the registry directories. There is American Dairy Goat Association, American Goat Society, Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association and a couple of minature goat associations.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I ran an ad on craigslist looking for buck service. I had already decided I love whilstlecreekfarms bucks, she's in portland area, so I wanted to try to find bucks more local to me. Everyone at first said they don't do outside breeding, but when I had the negative cae/cl and johnes disease tests, everyone local said they would take my does in. However I didn't find any bucks near as nice down here, as chelsea's bucks, so I am going to go a head and drive them up to portland when the time comes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to find buck service.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

AI is also an option too.
ADGA has a booklet on it.
Might run you a bit to start-up but then you'll have it all and the experience and the option to breed your girls to really good bucks in the future.


----------

